# Three Killed in Engine Room Fire Aboard Luxury Cruise Ship



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Three people have died from injuries sustained in an engine room fire aboard an Oceania Cruises cruise ship.
The fire broke out Thursday morning aboard the MS ‘Insignia’ while docked at Port Castries in St. Lucia. Initial reports said that three people were being treated at a local hospital. A statement from Oceania Cruises later updated that three of the people, including one crewmember and two contractors, had died from their injuries and two others were injured. Three crewmembers and two contractors who were working onboard were transferred to a local medical facility. We are deeply saddened to learn that two contractors and one crewmember did not survive. We extend our deepest condolences to their families during this very difficult time,” the Oceania Cruises statement said obtained by Cruise Critic. There are no reports of injuries among passengers and the fire was reported to be contained within the engine room. The Insignia was on a 10-night cruise that departed from San Juan on December 7 and was scheduled to arrive in Miami on December 17. The remainder of the cruise has been cancelled, according to Oceania Cruises. The 30,277 ton Insignia was built in 1998 and has accommodations for 684 passengers and 400 crew. The ship only recently completed a $50 million retrofit this spring. Miami-based Oceania Cruises is now a subsidiary of Norwegian Cruise Lines Holdings Ltd. after NCL acquired Oceania’s former parent company, Prestige Cruises International, for $3 billion in September.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower.yesterday,21:31.re:three people killed in engine room fire aboard luxury cruise ship.sad news.may the victims rest in peace,thank you for posting,regards ben27


----------

